# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Error - SQL state: 22P02

## raj_db

I am executing
select * from "Booking" where 'Booking_Id' = 10;
-- where column 'Booking_Id' is type numeric

I get a error
ERROR: invalid input syntax for integer: "Booking_Id"

********** Error **********

ERROR: invalid input syntax for integer: "Booking_Id"
SQL state: 22P02
*
What could be the reason?*

----------


## chelomasuy

You wrote :
select * from "Booking" where 'Booking_Id' = 10; 

you should have wroten:

select * from "Booking" where Booking_Id = 10; 

or as well

select * from "Booking" where "Booking_Id" = 10; 

hope it helps.

----------

